# Solved: Thinking about OS Upgrade...



## Hello1230 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hello there, I am running an iMac G5 with Mac OS X 10.3 (Panther). I have had this computer for about 4 1/2 years now. I know that Wikipedia is not always a reliable source, but I read on there today that Panther is now unsupported.

Because of this, I now plan to upgrade my iMac G5 to Mac OS X Leopard. If I upgrade, do I have to format the hard drive, or do I keep my files, etc.?

Thank you very much.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

You can upgrade but a clean install is a better option. 

Just make sure you have a full Leopard install DVD, not and upgrade Leopard DVD. (it needs Tiger)


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

A clean install will not involve completely wiping the drive, mind you. I would back everything up, just to be safe, but generally your data will be safe.

As far as something being "unsupported" goes, I wouldn't worry about that. If it works, why fix it (unless you want access to new features that weren't available in your current version). 

I'm still running OS 9.2.2 on a couple of machines with no problems (other than having to think harder than I used to after working in X for any amount of time!).


----------



## Hello1230 (Jul 1, 2008)

Ok, thanks very much to both of you!


----------



## PalesWales09 (Feb 11, 2009)

I have a similar problem I have an Imac OS 10.2.8. It is definitely *not supported *anymore!

I was told I need more memory. It says it has memory of 512 MB and has a 800 MHz PowerPC G4. Could it take a upgrade to Leopard at all?
I was told I should just stick with Tiger, I know a shop in town that would do that.. and they would put in new memory. 
But, is putting in memory all that difficult? It would be cheaper, as they are only going to charge me $60 to install the Tiger upgrade and whatever memory the computer needed.
Sorry, I did not mean to hijack your post but us older Mac Users definitely are out of the loop now. I cannot use my shuffle Ipod either and cannot use IM anymore at all!


----------



## Hello1230 (Jul 1, 2008)

Wikipedia says on the Mac OS X Leopard article that although 1 GB of RAM is recommended, 512 MB will be ok.

As for the processor, it must be a PowerPC G4 or G5, but it must *867 MHz or faster*.

Again, that's Wikipedia. Not always the greatest source, but I tend to believe it when reading about computer stuff.

I have an iMac G5, RAM on that is easily installed. If you are using a G4, the link below goes to the offical Apple site and tells how to install memory on a G4.

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2989

Hope that helps.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Again, just because something is no longer officially "supported" doesn't mean it won't work. I've got 9.2.2 running a couple machines here, and they couldn't care less what the "rest of the world" is using. They do what they need to do. They connect to the network, they can access the Internet, etc. 

If you go to discussions.apple.com you will find you can still get "support," though it may be off-the-record, end user-to-end user help. So what? Some of the best help I've gotten in my times of need has been just that sort. 

As for what specs are needed for whatever OS, I'd trust Apple's site before I'd trust Wiki. Why go to somewhere other than the actual source? Will Tiger run on something less than an 867 MHz CPU? Yes. Will it run with less than a Gig of RAM? Yes. It won't live up to Apple's expectations that are meant to meet your expectations, but it'll run.


----------



## Hello1230 (Jul 1, 2008)

Ok, thank you very much.


----------

